# What do you pull your boat with?



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Currently I drive a Dodge 2500 Diesel and I pull my 22' Blackjack. I'm looking at a half ton truck as my next purchase. How many of you pull your boats with a half ton truck and how does it handle it?
ride/mph/make


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Used to pull my 21 Kenner with an 04 F150 SCREW 4x4. Could barely tell it was back there. Was getting 9-11 mpg towing. Had no trouble going 80 mph on the freeway. Never felt squirrely on a hard stop. Mileage was getting up there so bought a new to me diesel truck. Well that was my excuse anyways.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

2011 F-150 xlt supercab with the ecoboost drivetrain, pulls my robalo bayhunter great I usually keep my fuel tank full on the boat so thats 80g fuel, 50g water + gear and I can barely feel it back there, I did put electric brakes on my boat trailer but the truck's brakes can handle the load really well anyway

I get about 12-14mpg pulling my rig, 21-22 on highway and 16 in city, I upgraded from an 11 dodge 2500 4x4 cummins truck and the ford is a 10000x better ride as far as ride quality


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

If you buy a half ton after driving that cummins you will hate it every day. Thought it, bought it and sold it 3 months later. But back to your question. I drive a dodge 3500 mega cab dually. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

My Dodge 2500 mega cab is fun to drive I'll give ya that but it is in the shop too much, fuel costs more, just too much maintance.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

water by design said:


> My Dodge 2500 mega cab is fun to drive I'll give ya that but it is in the shop too much, fuel costs more, just too much maintance.


You need a Ford.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

What year is your mega cab. I know you will be extremly unhappy with a gasser pulling that nice boat. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Used to pull with a 2002 F-150 which pulled pretty well, but not going to feed you the "you didn't know it was back there" because you did. IT was ok with the 19 footer but when I got the 24 footer it struggled in any head wind, hill, etc. and while it had a lot of miles towing (probably over 20k miles) if felt tired. I sold it last year with 140k miles. 

Now drive a F250 Diesel and towing the 24 footer it really doesn't feel like it's back on smooth roads running down the highway. The real advantage is braking and the accelaration, you can get up and go like nobody's business. Passing is no problem and I mean put your foot down, get up and go no problem. 

The 3/4 ton is so much more stable on all fronts. Yes, ride is rougher but I'll take it because it's smooth as glass when I'm towing!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

19 ft Kenner with Chevy Z71. Very easy pull.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Used to pull with a 2002 F-150 which pulled pretty well, but not going to feed you the "you didn't know it was back there" because you did. IT was ok with the 19 footer but when I got the 24 footer it struggled in any head wind, hill, etc. and while it had a lot of miles towing (probably over 20k miles) if felt tired. I sold it last year with 140k miles.
> 
> Now drive a F250 Diesel and towing the 24 footer *it really doesn't feel like it's back* on smooth roads running down the highway. The real advantage is braking and the accelaration, you can get up and go like nobody's business. Passing is no problem and I mean put your foot down, get up and go no problem.
> 
> The 3/4 ton is so much more stable on all fronts. Yes, ride is rougher but I'll take it because it's smooth as glass when I'm towing!


I thought you weren't gonna feed the "It's not back there..." lol!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Trust me on this one. The f150 got 7 mpg pulling a 21 haynie cat and only 15 not pulling. Yes the truck is a smooth riding truck. I had 8k miles and transmission started going out. I bleed ford and have owned 4 f250's and this piece of c*** f150. With that light Haynie it felt as i was pulling a back hoe. This is only my opinion. If you wernt pulling, go for it, but you will regret it later if you plan pulling your 22' bay boat. If you have only owned gas trucks you wouldn't notice the difference, but coming from that big rig. Night and day. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

figure out what trucks interest you and get a test drive with a drivetrain and have your boat on the back, dealer I used let me do this with no issues, great way to make sure it'll do what you're looking for


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*tow truck*

Assuming you have a boat for bass or bay, not over 5000 lbs total, then use a bit of common sense for your application.

If you go fishing several times a week, tow 25 to 40 thousand miles a year then most probably a diesel is the better option. Bigger frame, tires, suspension, driveline, etc.. Over the long haul it will probably be more able to withstand the extra loads of towing.

But, if you are going to tow 2 to 4 thousand miles a year and your boat is a normal sized bay or bass boat, then maybe a 1/2 ton is the better option. Almost every half ton truck being sold has a great 'tow option' with a mid level V8 or the EcoBoost. I have had both, diesel and gas, and for me, towing less than 4,000 miles a year, the half ton (2011, F150, 5.0L, 4X4 Crewcab Platinum) was the better option. It is a family hauler 80 to 90% of the time, easier to handle, better ride, equal fuel mileage at a lower cost, and the overall cost is about 15 to 20% less than a diesel. Some of these new V-6's, the EcoBoost, have incredible torque and power along with excellent fuel mileage.

Dont let anyone badger or browbeat you into 'their' truck. Do your research, and get what fits you and your driving requirements.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

well said jas.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Jas415 is spot on. If you tow a heavy load all the time, get a diesel workhorse for the job. A 1/2 ton gas p/u will tow most bay boats with ease, cost for tires,oil changes, and fuel is much cheaper. Probably 75 percent of my driving is empty and my Tundra w/5.7 gas V-8 has served me well. 18+ mpg highway empty, 14+ mpg mixed hwy/city, 13 mpg towing my 18' bay boat w/raised console, 10 mpg towing my 32' travel trailer. Put a pencil to yearly operating costs 3/4 - 1 ton diesel vs 1/2 ton gas, and don't forget difference in initial extra cost for the truck. I would love to get another 3/4 ton diesel truck, but is just didn't make good money sense for me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gonna go get some popcorn started...


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

I used to have a 2002 F150 towing my 22' Blue Wave... and it didn't tow worth a poop. But I've had a 2005, 2008, and now a 2009, all F150s. These trucks have gotten better with each iteration. I agree with all the things everyone else has said, go 3/4 ton or bigger for towing >50% of the time, it's just more well suited and will last longer. But the new 2009+ F150s and Tundras can really tow well also when needed.

My father-in-law has the Tundra and it's also been a great truck for over 150k miles, lots of that towing for his job or fishing.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I will go with Jas's answer.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

jas415 said:


> Assuming you have a boat for bass or bay, not over 5000 lbs total, then use a bit of common sense for your application.
> 
> If you go fishing several times a week, tow 25 to 40 thousand miles a year then most probably a diesel is the better option. Bigger frame, tires, suspension, driveline, etc.. Over the long haul it will probably be more able to withstand the extra loads of towing.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of towing! 40,000 miles a year is 109 miles a day 7 days a week! That's a hard core fisherman!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

When the whole family goes with me we use my wifes 07 F 150. it's a 280 mile round trip pulling a 21' Shallow Sport Vee. I pull it around 70mph and gets about 16 to 17 mpg. with the 4.6 V 8. It does very well. Otherwise I pull with a F 250 5.7.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

07 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 / towing package, with 3.0 CRD  does fine for us with 22', family, and gear.
215hp 375ftlbs T, Benz engine and stability control.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Never had a problem pulling up to a 22 foot boat with my 2005 Toyota Tundra. Does not get great mileage doing it but what does. Now if you wanna spend the extra 7200 option for a diesel and pay more for fuel and oil changes and get a mile or two better than a half ton pulling, then spend on. I just don't have that kind of money. But to each their own.


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

The std Chevy surburban is hard to beat as well. Also just traded 2010 F150 hauling 4k lb 22' Gulf Coast. Stopping on wet pavement (no brakes) was the only trickey problem. The new 2012 F150 towing capacity increaes 2x with the new engine. So far, towing torque and control has been exceptional. The new 6-speed transmission & drive train also adjusts for towing and braking which has been nice. The two wheel drive models come with ELD (electronic locking differential) which may come in handy on a low tide situation.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

The d-max pulls the 12' John boat like nothing's behind it... Haven't had to put tow haul on yet.... I love it.....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm towing a 23' with a 07' Tundra big V8 4x2

I do very little towing unless I make my annual trip to port Mansfield.

I get 16mpg mixed city hwy

Next truck will be the ford Eco boost .... I have done my research


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

that reminds me... i need to start looking for when i get mine out of the water
anyone know of one of these for sale?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

2500 Dodge with the 5.9. 17ft. astro and 18'6" flats cat. Easy peezy.


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

That Ford f150 with the Eco boost has had my attention but I don't know much about it. The guys at the Ford dealership told me to bring my boat and we can hook it up and go for a ride. How long has it been out? New motors scare the tar put of me. There is nothing like spending 40k on a truck and the truck is in the shop every other week.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Blackjack looks good behind a Cheby!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

There is a ford forum with tons of info on that engine. Don't forget, it's not all about the engine. Gotta be able to stop.


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

That is no lie. Stopping is good!!


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Devil is your dodge 2500 gas or deisel?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just got rid of a 04 5.9 dodge cummins and got a half ton chevy and as far as gas mile while pulling they both get about 12 mpg with a trailer hooked up to it.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

my ecoboost blew up and I got a new 2012 ram 1500 laramie 4x4, 3.92 rear end and 5.7 under the hood, just got the brake controller installed yesterday and will be towing for the first time this weekend with it, first time I've had a truck with this much stuff on it it's kinda nice, heated and cooled seats and heated steering wheel is pretty freakin nice


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Can you explain "blew up"? Curious since most reports on the EB have been favorable...


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

#3 cylinder let go, no warning just started idling rough got on highway and it let go doing 70mph check engine light came on and engine shut down ford dealer told me 4-6 weeks to repair so I decided to get a nicer interior ect and really liked he new 12 Laramie so that's what I got


----------

